# What transfers for thermal



## BadMonkeyFS (Sep 23, 2008)

Looking to heat press on this thermal. I am new to heat press. What type of transfers should I use on the linked thermal sweatshirt.

Also what type of transfers should I used on "micro weaved" cotten tees. e.g. Affliction and RVCA shirts. Basically the fitted shirts.

Lastly, what type of transfer material for printing on Marine Corps standard issue green t shirts


----------

